# Solved: Word crashes when printing



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm not sure whether this is an application problem or a printer problem, but I'll start here. We have several users who are unable to print from Word to a specific printer. When they try, they get an error message reading "WINWORD.exe has generated errors and will be closed by Windows. You will need to restart the program." Here are the pertinent facts:

Windows 2000, Office 2000, working on a network
Printing worked fine until a few days ago, but (allegedly) no network or print server changes have been made
Users can print to the printer from any program except Word
Users can print from Word to any other printer
Other users can print from Word to that printer
Rebooting doesn't help
Logging in with Admin privileges doesn't help
Deleting normal.dot doesn't help
Deleting and reinstalling the printer doesn't help

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

It turned out to need updated print drivers on the server. Kind of weird since it only affected a few people, but whatever. At least it's fixed!


----------

